# Shisha Cafe During Ramadan



## coconut_shy (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi
Does anyone know of any good shisha cafes open during the day in Dubai right now?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

coconut_shy said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know of any good shisha cafes open during the day in Dubai right now?


Unlikely given that smoking in public isn't allowed during daylight hours during Ramadan.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Yes putting blinds up to stop anyone seeing folks eating and drinking is one thing but can't really hide smell of smoke (and isn't shisha indoors illegal nowadays?), plus majority of shisha cafe customers are Arab? So probably not good business in ramadan daytime.


----------

